# Billing MAC to UHC



## asexton81 (Aug 16, 2013)

I recently started billing for a Pain Dr and he is doing Epidural steroid injections and MAC. We bill the procedure under the Dr and the MAC under the CRNA. UHC is denying both claims as "Unbundled service" . My question is -  is it ok to add a 59 mod to the 01935(MAC) claim when billing to UHC? No other carrier is denying our claims as bundled.


----------



## Michele Hannon (Aug 16, 2013)

CPT 01935 is used to report anesthesia for percutaneous guided procedures on the spine and spinal cord-diagnostic. Examples of this would be myelography or discography. 

You should consider 01991/01992


----------

